# February meeting



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

I have seen it mentioned in a couple places that this month's meeting will be held at Fish Gallery. But, I don't see anything here or on the club website that says that that is the case. Can anyone confirm or deny?


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

unsure as the "find a meeting" email still references the Jan meeting....it has been posted on the dfwfishbox forum by the club's secretary that the meeting is on the 19th at FG so pretty sure it is a go


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

OK, I saw it mentioned in another post on DFWFB, but didn't see the actual announcement. Thanks for the quick answer.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Sorry about the problems with the autoresponder on the web site--technology can be frustrating.

The meeting is definitely at:

Fish Gallery
1 PM, Sunday, 19 February, 2012
Topic: Fish for the Planted Aquarium
Bring: Plants to trade (members only) and snacks.

Thanks to Fish Gallery for hosting the meeting!


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

thanks, Michael....have someone off dfw wanting to register and become a member but he keeps getting rejected as if he is spam...i sent an email to the webmaster as it did it to me too when i tried to register for him....any ideas?


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

email, membership, and autoresponder questions should be directed via email to Mike Cameron [email protected]

Monthly Meeting information is posted at least weeks in advance and located here:
http://www.aquatic-plants.org/meetings.html


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

Is this the Fish Gallery at 6955 Greenville Ave, Dallas and does anybody car pool from the southeast side of Fort Worth?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

stmarshall said:


> Is this the Fish Gallery at 6955 Greenville Ave, Dallas and does anybody car pool from the southeast side of Fort Worth?


yes, that's the address. if coming from 75, when going north you will want to exit park lane go east to greenville ave. then take a left and go north on greenville go past twin connections, then make a u turn and go back south then start slowing down and it will be on your right...


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Yes on location of Fish Gallery on greenville....unless everyone wants to drive and see the new Houston location.


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

Evite is a very good system for this sort of function. Member of several large social groups and we use Evite for all.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Karen - SO good to see you here. YOU have been greatly missed! Hope to see you soon.


----------

